# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  Mj ครีม เอ็มเจครีม แก้ฝ้า ลดฝ้า

## mjcreamskin

#MJ เป็นเวชสำอางค์ที่มีความปลอดภัยต่อผิวของผู้ใช้
ผลิตด้วยเทคโนโลยี PhytoCellTec ประเทศสวิตเซอร์แลนด์ ผ่านการตรวจจาก สํานักงานคณะกรรมการอาหารและยา (อย.)
"เลขที่แจ้ง อย. 10-1-5636183" 
>รักษา,แก้ไข และบำรุงผิวพรรณ<
ให้มีความกระจ่างใส ชุ่มชื่น และขาวเนียน
"ลดฝ้า กระ จุดด่างดำและริ้วรอย"
ผ่านการตรวจสอบส่วนผสมไม่มีสารอันตราย และรับรองโดย 
"กรมวิทยาศาสตร์การแพทย์ กระทรวงสาธารณสุข"
"ครีมที่ดาราและไอดอล หลายคนเลือกใช้กัน"
#คุณสมบัติของ MJครีม
1.ช่วยปกป้องเสต็มเซลล์(Epidermal stem cell) จากการถูกทำลายด้วยแสงUV สาเหตุของริ้วรอย กระ ฝ้า ผิวคล้ำเสีย ไม่ให้กลับมาเป้นอีก
2.รักษา ฝ้า กระ จุดด่างดำ ผิวหมองคล้ำ
3.ให้สารอาหารบำรุงผิวให้สุขภาพดี เปล่งปลั่ง กระจ่างใส
4.ผลัดเซลล์ผิวให้ผิวกระจ่างใส เนียนนุ่มเกลี้ยงเกลา
***บำรุง รักษา ป้องกันผิว ในผลิตภัณฑ์เดียว***


สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
PAGE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

#ครีม MJ ครีมลดฝ้า กระ MJ Brilliant White Face Cream เป็นผลิตภัณฑ์คุณภาพเยี่ยม ที่ดารา นักแสดง ให้การตอบรับอย่างล้นหลาม ผ่านมาตรฐาน อย. ปลอดภัย มั่นใจได้ จัดจำหน่ายโดย บริษัท Innovative Global

--------------------------------------------
สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

#ครีม MJ ครีมลดฝ้า กระ MJ Brilliant White Face Cream เป็นผลิตภัณฑ์คุณภาพเยี่ยม ที่ดารา นักแสดง ให้การตอบรับอย่างล้นหลาม ผ่านมาตรฐาน อย. ปลอดภัย มั่นใจได้ จัดจำหน่ายโดย บริษัท Innovative Global

--------------------------------------------
สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

Mสนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------


## mjcreamskin

สนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า ติดต่อ
Website https://www.mjcreamskin.com
PGAE https://www.facebook.com/MJcreamSkin
INBOX https://www.facebook.com/messages/MJcreamSkin
Line: dearja09
Tel.097-2462876

----------

